# Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! (post your turkey images(alive))



## coastalconn (Nov 26, 2014)

Just wanted to wish all the TPF members a Happy Thanksgiving..  This is the first time in 15 years that I do not have to work! woohoo.



Turkey Egret 3 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr




Turkey Portrait 2 by krisinct- Thanks for 3 Million + views!, on Flickr


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.  I don't have any recent shots of Turkeys so here's one I took back in June when vacationing in PA.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 27, 2014)

Enjoy your time off!  Thanksgiving is long over here but happy Thanksgiving to all my American friends!

I have no turkey pictures, the wild turkeys around here take off the second they think you may want to take a picture.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 27, 2014)

Here's a Tom in full strut

 from this past Spring.. Kinda the best I got... Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## D-B-J (Nov 27, 2014)

Gobble Gobble by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## limr (Nov 27, 2014)

This is the only turkey shot I have. He was quite friendly and I was surprised at how soft the feathers were. Right after I took the shot, he stretched out his neck and gobbled at me 




rs Turkey by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## 123rfanna (Nov 27, 2014)

Haha, just realized you meant live turkeys, I was just about to post my roast turkey image=)


----------



## snowbear (Nov 27, 2014)

Hope everyone had a great day.  This is about as close as I can get to a turkey photo.  It's debatable as to which is the turkey!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 27, 2014)

They sure do look odd when they're not in a roasting pan!


----------



## ByronBrant (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## ByronBrant (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## BillM (Nov 28, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good turkey day 

They like my bird feeders.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 28, 2014)

I got one on my desktop computer I will post later!


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 28, 2014)

I took these at the end of last winter when I first got my camera and didn't really know how to use it yet, so this photo has problems. But it's the only turkey photo I have.
They saw me first and headed for the trees!


----------

